# Änderungen an bestehender Anlage



## Matze001 (8 Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ein leidiges Thema, aber es muss mal wieder her.

Ich habe die Anfrage von jemandem bekommen an einer Anlage von 1800 Änderungen vorzunehmen.
Diese Anlage hat folgende Sicherheitstechnik: Nichts. Es ist viel Piff Paff (Pneumatik) und heißes Material (ca. 120°C) vorhanden.
Alles offen etc pp.

Einen Sensortausch sehe ich noch als unproblematisch an, ich ändere ja nichts.
Jetzt geht es darum eine "kleine" Erweiterung zu bauen: Ein weiterer Sensor soll hinzukommen und bei Betätigung die Maschine stoppen (Kein Sicherheitskram, einfach nur Stop wenn ein Fehler passiert der mit dem Sensor erkannt wird). 

Somit: Sensor -> Relais -> Parallel zum Stop-Taster. 
Vllt. noch ne Meldelampe, nen "Überbrückungsschalter" damit man den Sensor abwählen kann. 
Eigentlich nicht wirklich wild. 

Was sagt ihr dazu? Ist das ein so massiver Eingriff in die Maschine das man alles neu betrachten muss (CE, VDE, etc).
Das würde einen riesen Rattenschwanz nach sich ziehen, und statt 200€ eher was um die 2-3000€ kosten.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (8 Mai 2014)

Bei solchen Angaben kann man eigentlich als Antwort auch nur "Piff Paff" sagen 

Letztlich fragst du da besser deine Betriebshaftpflicht und einen Anwalt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (8 Mai 2014)

Was sagt der Betreiber?
Wie alt ist die Anlage und nach welcher Norm wurde damals gebaut?
Mir wurde erst vor kurzem erklärt, dass manche Änderungen möglich sind, ohne dass die aktuellen Normen zu Grunde gelegt werden müssen.
Stichwort: Bestandsschutz

Ich würde mir die vorhanden Unterlagen anschauen und dann mit Gewerbeaufsicht und / oder Sicherheitsfachmann klären.
damit sind deine 200€ überschritten, doch besser vorher klären, als später zahlen.


bike


----------



## Michel1001 (8 Mai 2014)

Hallo,
"Bestandschutz" ist so ein einfacher Grund, bedeutet aber keine "Narrenfreiheit". Arbeitsmittel, und darunter fällt auch deine Maschine, müssen in jedem Fall Anhang I der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung erfüllen. Und wenn Du etwas nachrüstest, musst Du für die Nachrüstung den Stand der Technik anwenden. Wesentliche Veränderung hin oder her.

Ich habe schon einige Maschinen nach BetrSichV bewertet, die locker mal 50 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Dabei hielten sich die Nachrüstungen sogar in Grenzen.

Da gibt es übrigens Checklisten von der BG. Schau doch mal hier: 

http://downloadcenter.bgrci.de/shop/bgi/treihe

Hier gibt es ein Merkblatt für Altmaschinen:

http://downloadcenter.bgrci.de/resource/downloadcenter/downloads/T008_1A.2011-03-31.pdf

Damit kannst Du den Aufwand vielleicht schon mal abchecken.

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg,
Michael


----------



## bike (8 Mai 2014)

Michel1001 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> "Bestandschutz" ist so ein einfacher Grund, bedeutet aber keine "Narrenfreiheit". Arbeitsmittel, und darunter fällt auch deine Maschine, müssen in jedem Fall Anhang I der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung erfüllen.



Muss das so sein?
Also mein Wissensstand ist ein anderer.
Und daher habe ich ja geschrieben: Klärung zunächst mit Betreiber und Gewerbeaufsicht.
Es ist nicht notwendig eine Anlage aus 1970gern komplett auf Stand 2014 zu bringen, wenn ein Schalter dazu gebaut wird.


bike


----------



## MSB (8 Mai 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Muss das so sein?
> Also mein Wissensstand ist ein anderer.
> Und daher habe ich ja geschrieben: Klärung zunächst mit Betreiber und Gewerbeaufsicht.
> Es ist nicht notwendig eine Anlage aus 1970gern komplett auf Stand 2014 zu bringen, wenn ein Schalter dazu gebaut wird.


Da hast du leider nur das unwesentliche gelesen ... und das scheinbar nicht wirklich verstanden.
Nach Betriebssicherheitsverordnung hat ein Betreiber sichere Betriebsmittel zur Verfügung zu stellen (Anhang I der BetrSichV), da gibt es formal absolut keine Diskussion.
Das heißt jetzt aber *nicht*, das eine Uralt-Maschine mit ebensolcher Uralt-Technik kein sicheres Betriebsmittel im Sinne der Betriebssicherheitsverordung sein kann.

Im Konkreten Fall, sofern wenigstens die - relativ - geringen Anforderungen der BetrSichV erfüllt sind, ist das in letzter Konsequenz nur ein einfacher zusätzlicher quasi-Stoptaster,
und somit wohl soweit aus der Ferne beurteilbar keine wesentliche Änderung, wobei das natürlich von der konkreten Gefährdung bei "plötzlichem" Stop der Maschine abhängt.

P.S. Den Begriff "Bestandsschutz" gibt es sowieso ausschließlich umgangssprachlich, eigentlich wieder eine recht unrühmliche, um nicht zu sagen dämliche, deutsche Wortschöpfung.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tommi (9 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich benutze das Wort "Bestandsschutz überhaupt nicht, sondern nur "Mindestanforderungen" nach BetrSichV.

@ Matze, Du solltest auf jeden Fall eine Doku nach diesem Anhang von Deinem Kunden erstellen lassen (Seite 22ff)
und selbst die Schnittstelle Deines Gewerkes genau in der Doku beschreiben.
http://www.bgrci.de/fileadmin/BGRCI...it/2012-11-15_SG_Wesentliche__Veränderung.pdf

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## bike (9 Mai 2014)

MSB schrieb:


> Da hast du leider nur das unwesentliche gelesen ... und das scheinbar nicht wirklich verstanden.
> Nach Betriebssicherheitsverordnung hat ein Betreiber sichere Betriebsmittel zur Verfügung zu stellen (Anhang I der BetrSichV), da gibt es formal absolut keine Diskussion.
> Das heißt jetzt aber *nicht*, das eine Uralt-Maschine mit ebensolcher Uralt-Technik kein sicheres Betriebsmittel im Sinne der Betriebssicherheitsverordung sein kann.
> 
> ...



Habe ich nicht geschrieben: Betreiber?
Ich habe es schon richtig gelesen. Habe ich geschrieben die Anlage muss unsicher sein?
Es ist Aufgabe des Betreibers für einen sicheren Betrieb zu sorgen.
Daher der Hinweis, dass er zunächst sich klug machen soll und dann mit allen Beteiligten die Änderung klären.


bike


----------



## MSB (9 Mai 2014)

Da du ja deinen Fehler nicht mal merkst, hier noch mal ein wenig eindeutiger!
Du hast geschrieben, oder vielmehr geantwortet:


Michel1001 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> "Bestandschutz" ist so ein einfacher Grund, bedeutet aber keine  "Narrenfreiheit". Arbeitsmittel, und darunter fällt auch deine Maschine,  müssen in jedem Fall Anhang I der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung  erfüllen.





bike schrieb:


> Muss das so sein?
> Also mein Wissensstand ist ein anderer.


Und diese Aussage ist sowas von falsch ... Ja, das muss so sein, immer und absolut diskussionslos.
Wenn das dein Wissensstand ist, dann ist der einfach gefährlich falsch.
Natürlich, und insofern hast du recht, ist das ausschließlich das Problem des Betreibers.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## bike (9 Mai 2014)

MSB schrieb:


> Da du ja deinen Fehler nicht mal merkst, hier noch mal ein wenig eindeutiger!
> Du hast geschrieben, oder vielmehr geantwortet:
> 
> 
> ...



Du solltest vielleicht komplett und nicht teilweise zitieren und richtig lesen.
Dann verstehst du es vielleicht.


bike


----------



## MSB (9 Mai 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Du solltest vielleicht komplett und nicht teilweise zitieren und richtig lesen.
> Dann verstehst du es vielleicht.
> 
> 
> bike



Wie alt das Ding ist: Egal
Nach welcher Norm: Egal
Bestandsschutz: Egal

Sobald das Ding den AI der betrsichv verletzt,
darf das teil unter gar keinen Umständen betrieben werden.


----------



## Matze001 (9 Mai 2014)

Wow hier hab ich ja was losgetreten... 

Ich lass also lieber mal die Finger davon, die 200€ ist es nicht wert!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Knaller (9 Mai 2014)

Moin

Bestandsschutz gibt es nicht.
Maschinen müssen sicher sein.  Der Betreiber hat zyklisch zuprüfen ob die Maschine noch sicher ist. Ergeben sich durch normenänderungen neue gefahrenhinweise  oder werden Mängel beschrieben sind diese Zubeseitigen Werden durch Veröffentlichungen mögliche gefahren beschrieben sind diese auch abzustellen 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Safety (9 Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ich möchte auch meinen Teil zu Diskussion beitragen.
BetrSichV:
§3 Gefährdungsbeurteilung

*Diese ist  durchzuführen, daraus ergeben sich Gefahren die entsprechend gemindert werden müssen. Müssen diese immer nach dem Stand der Technik gemindert werden und gibt es Ausnahmen?*

*§ 4 Anforderungen an die Bereitstellung und Benutzung der Arbeitsmittel*
(1) Der Arbeitgeber hat die nach den allgemeinen Grundsätzen des § 4 des Arbeitsschutzgesetzes erforderlichen Maßnahmen zu treffen, damit den Beschäftigten nur Arbeitsmittel bereitgestellt werden, die für die am Arbeitsplatz gegebenen Bedingungen geeignet sind und bei deren bestimmungsgemäßer Benutzung Sicherheit und Gesundheitsschutz gewährleistet sind. *Ist es nicht möglich, demgemäß Sicherheit und Gesundheitsschutz der Beschäftigten in vollem Umfang zu gewährleisten, hat der Arbeitgeber geeignete Maßnahmen zu treffen, um eine Gefährdung so gering wie möglich zu halten.* Die Sätze 1 und 2 gelten entsprechend für die Montage von Arbeitsmitteln, deren Sicherheit vom Zusammenbau abhängt.

*Anmerkung Safety: Hier steht ein entscheidender Satz, es ist also möglich abzuweichen.*

(2) Bei den Maßnahmen nach Absatz 1 sind die vom Ausschuss für Betriebssicherheit ermittelten und vom Bundesministerium für Arbeit und Soziales im Bundesarbeitsblatt oder im Gemeinsamen Ministerialblatt veröffentlichten Regeln und Erkenntnisse zu berücksichtigen. Die Maßnahmen müssen dem *Ergebnis der Gefährdungsbeurteilung nach § 3 und dem Stand der Technik entsprechen*.
(3) Der Arbeitgeber hat sicherzustellen, dass Arbeitsmittel nur benutzt werden, wenn sie gemäß den
Bestimmungen dieser Verordnung für die vorgesehene Verwendung geeignet sind.

(2) Arbeitsmittel, die den Beschäftigten *vor dem 3. Oktober 2002* erstmalig bereitgestellt worden sind, müssen
*Anmerkung Safety: an diesem Datum wurde die BetrSichV erlassen also gültig. Es gilt hier aber das Datum 31.12.1994, danach ist die MRL für Maschinen anzuwenden.*

1. den im Zeitpunkt der erstmaligen Bereitstellung geltenden Rechtsvorschriften entsprechen, durch die Gemeinschaftsrichtlinien in deutsches Recht umgesetzt worden sind, oder,
2. *wenn solche Rechtsvorschriften keine Anwendung finden, den im Zeitpunkt der erstmaligen Bereitstellung geltenden sonstigen Rechtsvorschriften entsprechen, mindestens jedoch den Anforderungen des Anhangs 1*
*Nr. 1 und 2.*
*Unbeschadet des Satzes 1 müssen die besonderen Arbeitsmittel nach Anhang 1 Nr. 3 spätestens am 1. Dezember 2002 mindestens den Vorschriften des Anhangs 1 Nr. 3 entsprechen*.


*§ 10 Prüfung der Arbeitsmittel*
(1) Der Arbeitgeber hat sicherzustellen, dass die Arbeitsmittel, deren Sicherheit von den Montagebedingungen
abhängt, nach der Montage und vor der ersten Inbetriebnahme sowie nach jeder Montage auf einer
neuen Baustelle oder an einem neuen Standort geprüft werden. Die Prüfung hat den Zweck, sich von der ordnungsgemäßen Montage und der sicheren Funktion dieser Arbeitsmittel zu überzeugen. Die Prüfung darf nur
von hierzu befähigten Personen durchgeführt werden.
*(2) Unterliegen Arbeitsmittel Schäden verursachenden Einflüssen, die zu gefährlichen Situationen führen können, hat der Arbeitgeber die Arbeitsmittel entsprechend den nach § 3 Abs. 3 ermittelten Fristen durch hierzu befähigte Personen überprüfen und erforderlichenfalls erproben zu lassen. Der Arbeitgeber hat Arbeitsmittel einer außerordentlichen Überprüfung durch hierzu befähigte Personen unverzüglich zu unterziehen, wenn außergewöhnliche Ereignisse stattgefunden haben, die schädigende Auswirkungen auf die Sicherheit des Arbeitsmittels haben können. Außergewöhnliche Ereignisse im Sinne des Satzes 2 können insbesondere Unfälle, Veränderungen an den Arbeitsmitteln, längere Zeiträume der Nichtbenutzung der Arbeitsmittel oder*
*Naturereignisse sein. Die Maßnahmen nach den Sätzen 1 und 2 sind mit dem Ziel durchzuführen, Schäden rechtzeitig zu entdecken und zu beheben sowie die Einhaltung des sicheren Betriebs zu gewährleisten.*
*(3) Der Arbeitgeber hat sicherzustellen, dass Arbeitsmittel nach Änderungs- oder Instandsetzungsarbeiten, welche die Sicherheit der Arbeitsmittel beeinträchtigen können, durch befähigte Personen auf ihren sicheren Betrieb geprüft werden.*
*(4) Der Arbeitgeber hat sicherzustellen, dass die Prüfungen auch den Ergebnissen der Gefährdungsbeurteilung nach § 3 genügen.*

*Anhang 1 Mindestvorschriften für Arbeitsmittel gemäß § 7 Abs. 1 Nr. 2*
(Fundstelle des Originaltextes: BGBl. I 2002, 3789 - 3793;
bzgl. der einzelnen Änderungen vgl. Fußnote)
1. Vorbemerkung
Die Anforderungen dieses Anhangs gelten nach Maßgabe dieser Verordnung in den Fällen, in denen
mit der Benutzung des betreffenden Arbeitsmittels eine entsprechende Gefährdung für Sicherheit
und Gesundheit der Beschäftigten verbunden ist.
Für bereits in Betrieb genommene Arbeitsmittel braucht der Arbeitgeber zur Erfüllung der
nachstehenden Mindestvorschriften nicht die Maßnahmen gemäß den grundlegenden
Anforderungen für neue Arbeitsmittel zu treffen, wenn
a) der Arbeitgeber eine andere, ebenso wirksame Maßnahme trifft, oder
*b) die Einhaltung der grundlegenden Anforderungen im Einzelfall zu einer unverhältnismäßigen Härte führen würde und die Abweichung mit dem Schutz der Beschäftigten vereinbar ist.*

*Anmerkung Safety: Immer alles lesen, es gibt immer ein Schlupfloch, den es gibt Maschinen da ist der Anhang I nicht umzusetzen. Oder bei unverhältnismäßigen Härte ist auch eine Ausnahme möglich. Aber die Ersatzmaßnahmen sind die Schwierigkeit hier übernimmt der Betreiber die volle Verantwortung! *

*Also Ziel Anhang I und da dieser Anhang alles andere als Lösungen bietet die letzten BGR, aber es ist oft nicht alles umzusetzen, da sonst die Maschine ein Totalschaden ist, hier kann dann der Satz:*
*"die Einhaltung der grundlegenden Anforderungen im Einzelfall zu einer unverhältnismäßigen Härte führen würde und die Abweichung mit dem Schutz der Beschäftigten vereinbar ist.*"
*greifen. 
Alles mit großer Verantwortung angehen.** 
Zur Frage, Gefährdungsbeurteilung vorhanden, ausnahmen dokumentiert mir Ersatzmaßnahmen?*
*Prüfung des Umbaus auf wesentliche Veränderung.*
Ich wiederhole es gibt "Altmaschinen" die sind nicht Vollkommen sicher sind und werden es auch leider nicht!


----------



## bike (10 Mai 2014)

MSB schrieb:


> Wie alt das Ding ist: Egal
> Nach welcher Norm: Egal
> Bestandsschutz: Egal
> 
> ...



Ist es Aufgabe des Programmieres oder des Betreibers?
Wenn es so einfach wäre wie du schreibst, dann wäre das echt angenehm.
Doch dem ist nicht so.
Safety hat es gut beschrieben.
Es gibt eben nicht nur schwarz weiß, sondern neben grau noch viele Farbtöne.
Auch bei Unfällen wurde bisher immer städigt, dass wir die Vorschriften eingehalten haben.

@TE schau dir deinen Teil an und wenn du Bauchweh hast, dann lass, sonst mach es.


bike


----------



## MSB (10 Mai 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Ist es Aufgabe des Programmieres oder des Betreibers?
> Wenn es so einfach wäre wie du schreibst, dann wäre das echt angenehm.
> Doch dem ist nicht so.
> Safety hat es gut beschrieben.
> ...


Das es die Aufgabe des Programmierers ist, habe ich nie behauptet, im Zusammenhang mit der BetrSichV sogar auf gar keine Fall.
Aber prinzipbedingt kannst du nur etwas funktionelles nachrüsten in etwas was wenigstens den entsprechenden Gesetzen entspricht.

Was steht denn nun in den Ausführungen bzw. Anmerkungen von Safety:
Der Anhang I ist bindend, einzelne Punkte können aber mit ein wenig BlaBla im Einzelfall ausgehebelt werden (Der Punkt 2 enthält konkret 19 prinzipielle Anforderungen).

Bestandsschutz ist in dem Fall aber nach wie vor kein Argument, weil das Ding dann immer noch wenigstens - gut begründet - vom Betreiber in Einzelpunkten ausgenommen sein muss.

Insofern stimmt mein Statement nach wie vor in vollem Umfang.


----------



## bike (10 Mai 2014)

MSB schrieb:


> Das es die Aufgabe des Programmierers ist, habe ich nie behauptet, im Zusammenhang mit der BetrSichV sogar auf gar keine Fall.
> Aber prinzipbedingt kannst du nur etwas funktionelles nachrüsten in etwas was wenigstens den entsprechenden Gesetzen entspricht.
> 
> Was steht denn nun in den Ausführungen bzw. Anmerkungen von Safety:
> ...



Wenn dein Ego das braucht, stimmt du hast einzig und allein Recht.
Aber lass es jetzt bitte gut sein.

Safety hat es zusammenfasst und somit hat Marcel genug Stoff zum nachdenken und zu entscheiden. 


bike


----------



## MSB (10 Mai 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn dein Ego das braucht, stimmt du hast einzig und allein Recht.
> Aber lass es jetzt bitte gut sein.


Wie man in Bayern so schön sagt: Guat is z'erscht wanns i sog.
Wenn du dein Ego nur halb so gut im Griff hättest wie ich meines, wäre vieles hier erheblich entspannter, 
und dies mal wars halt ich, der auf deine Halbwahrheiten äh Ansichten reagiert hat, sonst fällt meistens rN und Co. rein ... pech gehabt.


----------



## Knaller (11 Mai 2014)

Moin. 

Jetzt noch was zum Thema 
Auch als Programmierer ist man in der Pflicht auf Gefahrenquellen hin zuweisen.  Dies sollte man sich auch vom Auftraggeber quittieren lassen.  Ich hatte bereits so einen Fall. Auf meinem Stundennachweis stand alles.  Damit war ich raus aus der Sache 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fup_safety (13 Mai 2014)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ein leidiges Thema, aber es muss mal wieder her.
> 
> ...




Hallo Marcel,

leider ist dein Problem in der hitzigen Diskussion in eine andere Richtung gedrängt worden.
Das was MSB inhaltlich eingebracht hat stimmt natürlich vollkommen wenn man die Seite des Maschinenbetreibers betrachtet.
Natürlich kannst und solltest du den Betreiber auf Mängel hinweisen und wenn du die Möglichkeit dazu hast auch schriftliche vermerken.

Im Endeffekt ist die Einhaltung der BetrSichV Angelegenheit des Betreibers oder ist das Teil deines Auftrages ?

Für Dich als "Hersteller" ist zu prüfen ob durch deine Änderung eine wesentliche Veränderung an der Maschine durchgeführt wird.
Dazu gibt es diverse Entscheidungshilfen. Die Überprüfung auf eine wesentliche Veränderung sollte auch gut dokumentiert werden und vor allem solltest
du bei Nutzung des Entscheidungsdiagrammes ggf. schwierige Entscheidungen gut kommentieren. Sollte das Ergebnis der Prüfung keine wesentliche Veränderung ergeben ist
für dich erst mal alles i.O. Deine Kalkulation ist hinsichtlich der erforderlichen Dokumentation die zu erbringen ist zu gering, egal was die Überprüfung ergibt.



Informieren kannst du dich z.B. hier
http://www.bgrci.de/fileadmin/BGRCI...it/2012-11-15_SG_Wesentliche__Veränderung.pdf
Google auch mal nach "Interpretationspapier Wesentliche Änderungen von Maschinen" (das aktuellste glaube ich ist von 2011).


Hat dazu noch jemand konstruktive Einwände oder Ergänzungen?


----------



## Profilator (13 Mai 2014)

@fup_safety

keine konstruktive Einwände, höchstens folgende Ergänzungen :

Knackpunkt ist zu allererst das schöne "Interpretationspapier Wesentliche Änderungen. . "
Da es sich um einen zusätzlichen Stop-Taster handelt wird man wohl kaum zum Ergebnis kommen,
das neue/zusätzliche Gefährdungen entstehen. Somit dann eben keine wesentliche Änderung.

Das ist wie von fup_safety ja schon dargelegt in jedem Fall sauber und plausibel nachvollziehbar zu
dokumentieren. Und damit sind die 200€ allemal aufgebraucht !

> zumindest in Frage stellen möchte ich ob der "Hersteller" das zu prüfen hat. Es ist evtl. klüger eben
   diese Prüfung vom Betreiber machen zu lassen - der kennt seine Anlage am besten - und dann auf
   Basis des Ergebnisses ( > schriftl. festhalten ) die Arbeit ausführen. Hat den Charme, das der 
   Betreiber die Verantwortung für die Prüfung hat.

> Auf jeden Fall - schriftlich - auf die "vermutlich unzureichende Sicherheit" hinweisen !



MfG


----------



## fup_safety (14 Mai 2014)

Profilator schrieb:


> @fup_safety
> 
> keine konstruktive Einwände, höchstens folgende Ergänzungen :
> 
> ...



Je nach dem, der Sensor kann meinem Verständnis nach zu einem automatischem Stopp der Anlage führen. Das kann auf jeden Fall gefahrbringend sein.




Profilator schrieb:


> > zumindest in Frage stellen möchte ich ob der "Hersteller" das zu prüfen hat. Es ist evtl. klüger eben
> diese Prüfung vom Betreiber machen zu lassen - der kennt seine Anlage am besten - und dann auf
> Basis des Ergebnisses ( > schriftl. festhalten ) die Arbeit ausführen. Hat den Charme, das der
> Betreiber die Verantwortung für die Prüfung hat.



Ja Ok, ich würde erwarten das der Auftraggeber das verlangt. Wenn man den Betreiber dazu bewegen kann umso besser.


----------

